# Wall Certificate



## Rath (Jun 5, 2013)

Typically how long does it take to receive the Wall Certificate? Just curious because I received the wallet cert with the official pass letter. Thanks and I am in North Carolina.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends on the state. Many don't issue wall certs automatically anymore, and instead require that you "order" one (for a small fee of course). If your state does issue one, I would expect it within 6-8 weeks after the license is issued.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 5, 2013)

I just caved and ordered my wall certificate today (MI). All MI gives out are the wallet certs.


----------



## MWC PE (Jun 7, 2013)

In Tennessee your official license is 8.5" X 5.5" certificate and the state mails it to you every 2 years after you pay your fees. But TSPE (TN NSPE) makes a tabloid size wall certificate for new PEs that they give out at a luncheon or brunch twice a year.


----------



## memory (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in Virginia and I received my license and wallet card in the mail yesterday, still wondering when the wall certificate will find its way into the mailbox.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 7, 2013)

In IL you have to pay for the wall cert for passing the test. They send pocket and 5x7 licenses. For something like $50 when i passed they were having a recognition ceremony where you could have gotten the wall cert presented to you along with a stamp. By the time I got the notice of the presentation I had already bought a stamp. so i wasn't going to pay for another one just to get the wall cert....when it is the license that really matters and changes ever 2 yrs. So I just got a nice frame/matte for the 5x7 cheap ass paper license I get ever 2 yrs after paying my renewal


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 7, 2013)

In Alaska, you have to order it and it will arrive sometime after the next board meeting. My SE License showed up in February after the board meeting; wall certificate showed up mid May.

Alaska issues a paper 5x7 and wallet license every two years, but the wall certificate looks nice up next to the diploma.


----------



## lee3946 (Jun 10, 2013)

I live in NC and just passed myself. The letter I got from the NC Board said 3-6 weeks and didn't mention paying for it that I read. Should be seeing it soon!


----------



## Rath (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I just looked back at that same letter yesterday. I had a flight to catch the day I received it so I filed it away and forgot about it.


----------



## Bee Sille (Jun 12, 2013)

In NJ..... I haven't even received my license number yet.....


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2013)

Just received my wall certificate from MI which I had to pay $40 for. I'm pretty disappointed. It's very plain and lackluster compared to some of the ones from other states. I'm glad I didn't pay ~$300 to get it framed by them. I'll frame it myself.


----------



## Rockettt (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy moly just getting your wall certificate?! you took the test over a year ago! OHHH wait there was some other red tape you had to do to finalize it?


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't even get my license number until March. I really procrastinated completing the app and sending in the paperwork then had to wait 2.5 months for it to be approved.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> Just received my wall certificate from MI which I had to pay $40 for. I'm pretty disappointed. It's very plain and lackluster compared to some of the ones from other states. I'm glad I didn't pay ~$300 to get it framed by them. I'll frame it myself.


maybe they make the $300 one a little nicer


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd like to put my state license in a frame, I was thinking maybe one of those ones that's just 2 pieces of glass on either side and can stand up. It's 4"x7.5" tho, what an odd size.


----------



## MWC PE (Jun 24, 2013)

Is there anywhere that has a picture of each state's wall certificates?


----------



## IndyEngineer (Oct 1, 2013)

I have to order wall certificate for my MI license. Would you please tell which website to use to order it?


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm in VA and got a nice frameable wall cert in the mail about 6-8 weeks after the official confirmation. It takes them a while. They don't print them in advance...


----------



## icreep (Mar 3, 2014)

is the ceremony worth going? Maybe I'll just sit out this one &amp; wait for it to arrive by US Postal Service


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 3, 2014)

I just opened my 3rd wall certificate ??

They won't stop sending them. I hope I do not

have to pay for the extras?? I got one in jan, one in feb, and one today in march??


----------



## benjaminb (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got my Washington State certificate (October '13 exam). Washington is also an odd size - 10.5 x 13... diplomaframe.com has some pretty cool options for customization and embossing of the state seal into the mat. They also will customize the size of the opening in the mat to fit non-standard certificate sizes.


----------



## whalende (Dec 15, 2014)

How do you get a wall certificate in Illinois, I got my PE in Indiana and then got an endorsement in Illinois and need a wall certificate in Illinois, but no one from the board will return my calls.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

whalende said:


> How do you get a wall certificate in Illinois, I got my PE in Indiana and then got an endorsement in Illinois and need a wall certificate in Illinois, but no one from the board will return my calls.


I was just recently licensed in IL through comity with my NCEES record. I don't recall how long it took but I eventually received a certificate from their board. I was more concerned with my IL license number so I could order my seal. The number was available fairly quick and accessible online.

They also have an area where you can email them a question. They were more responsive over email than I expected.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

get ready to pay for an IL wall certificate. Last time I inquired it was about $20 for them to send a fancy wall cert. I just put my license in a pretty frame and call it a day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> get ready to pay for an IL wall certificate. Last time I inquired it was about $20 for them to send a fancy wall cert. I just put my license in a pretty frame and call it a day.


I think the standard one was part of the fee you pay to be licensed ($100?). Because I didn't pay any extra and this small certificate (3x5 maybe?) showed up. So I got a small frame for it. LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

The small cert 3x5 and the pocket are the license and part of the fee. If you want a fancy wall mountable certificate that says when you passed the test and doesn't expire it is more $. The local civil prof group has a ceremony/reception after the results are released and for an ungodly amount of money they will give you a stamp, the fancy wall cert and something else. But by the time I got the invite I had already bought the stamp on my own and I didn't need two and the price was crazy stupid.


----------



## bripgilb (Jun 28, 2018)

MWC PE said:


> In Tennessee your official license is 8.5" X 5.5" certificate and the state mails it to you every 2 years after you pay your fees. But TSPE (TN NSPE) makes a tabloid size wall certificate for new PEs that they give out at a luncheon or brunch twice a year.


@MWC PE  Did you go to this to get yours?  Do you have to go to get it?

Thanks,

brip


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 29, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> get ready to pay for an IL wall certificate. Last time I inquired it was about $20 for them to send a fancy wall cert. I just put my license in a pretty frame and call it a day.


Wow, I can't believe that New York isn't trying to nickel-n-dime by charging more for the wall cert.  I am still waiting for mine, but the ones I've seen on the walls of co-workers is quite nice  - not as nice as my CISSP certification (where they not only frame it, but embed it in a wooden plak and clear-coat it). but pretty good.


----------

